# Our first party.



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Everything looked really great! I can't believe there wasn't much food eaten. Wow that spread was fabulous....plus everything was labeled. I'm lucky to have time to put things out let alone add name tags.

I really laughed out loud at the old woman with the dog haha

Care to post the recipe for the stuffed snake skin?

MsM


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

Three dishes were eaten; meathead, jalepenos and the shrimp brain. Everything else remained relatively untouched.

Baked and Stuffed Jalepenos

Ingredients

12oz cream cheese, softened
1c shredded cheddar cheese
1T bacon bits
1/4c-1/2c bread crumbs
25 jalepeno peppers, halved and deseeded
rubber gloves for handling peppers

Instructions

Mix together cream cheese, cheddar and bacon bits. 
Stuff pepper halves.
Bake in a 375F oven for about 15 mins.
Remove from oven and sprinkle with bread crumbs. Broil on low for about 5 more minutes.
Serve and have a glass of milk handy to put out the flames.


----------



## IowaChick76 (Aug 6, 2006)

Those are some fantastic pictures! Looks like a great time. I love all the costumes. I think my favorite is Alice Cooper. And nice food table. You really went all out.


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

That's funny because Alice won best costume.


----------



## weaselphd (Sep 21, 2005)

Very nice, it s unfortunate... but in my experience last years party i did just that, cooked and prepared a ton of food and hardly any was eaten. This year i tried something new... i provided ships and snacks, no food... much cheaper and you dont have to work so hard, then towards the end of the evening order a few pizza's for those remaining party folks that are starting to get the munchies! Great looking party!

Michael



gennifyr said:


> 37 out 0f 50 showed up. Hardly any food was eaten but the party was a huge success regardless.
> Pictures are here;
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y43/jenangelcat/Halloween-06/
> ...


----------



## Trioxin Undead (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow! Everything looked great. Your food set-up looked excellent, really digging all of the descriptions for each food. I showed my wife, we may have to "borrow" a few ideas for food labels.   Great job!


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Gennifyr, those pics are awesome. So, wanna invite me next year? I guarantee all that lovely display of food won't go to waste.

P.S.
Ya think everyone thought it was too lovely to eat?


----------



## Lilly (Sep 26, 2006)

I can't believe people didn't dig in! Not only does it look great, it looks fun, and that makes me want to eat a little bit of everything. All we have left is a few chicken wings and I have the munchies. I would of devoured my share of your food!

Lil


----------



## MJDeadzines (Oct 17, 2006)

Lilly said:


> I can't believe people didn't dig in! Not only does it look great, it looks fun, and that makes me want to eat a little bit of everything. All we have left is a few chicken wings and I have the munchies. I would of devoured my share of your food!
> 
> Lil




I agree. I would have stuck by the food table.  

I loved the Roadkill costume (very original) 

and Alice Cooper WOW! looked just like him. 

Great set up too. 

I had my daughters halloween party Friday night. I just made pizza and cut into little squares and had chips and dips and easy stuff. I usually do a big buffet type thing too but I just threw a birthday party a couple of weeks ago and hardly no one touched ALL the food I made so I was "cooked" out.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Gennifyr I so enjoyed looking at your pictures, what a wonderful job you did and the decorations looked great too! I too want to be invited to your next party...looked like a real good time! So sad they did not eat more with such a nice selection of things and the presentation was terrific.. your table looked great.

Thank you so much for the pictures of your food...it is a great help when you can actually see what these recipes produce.

I had small parties 2 nights in a row so we made heavy food on Sat. night in hopes some would be left over for Sunday night. I was a happy girl cause everybody ate like little oink oinks and in my house...that is a good thing!!

I'm just working on posting my pictures too, should be done by tomorrow night, need some night shots of the yard. I was so busy cookin & bakin for 2 days I'm a little behind w/ the picture taking. 

Mistress Muffy


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the compliments! We put all of the food and drinks in a 10x10 room. After the food tables were set up there was very little space in there. It ended up being the busiest spot for the party. If you wanted food or drink you had to push throw at least a dozen people to get to it! People were just in there hanging out. Maybe that's why? Lol nobody wanted to fight through the chatters for a nibble


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

gennifyr said:


> 37 out 0f 50 showed up. Hardly any food was eaten but the party was a huge success regardless.
> Pictures are here;
> 
> http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y43/jenangelcat/Halloween-06/
> ...


Genn, reading your post and looking at your pictures is eery! We had the same thing happen, fifty people invited and about a dozen that bailed! And none of the food got eaten here either!

I can see you put a lot of work into your party, as we did ours, but your food is much cooler than ours was! LOVE the witches' fingers!

Here's our party pics:

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/catmean/album/576460762333058420#page1


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

Awesome pics Catmean. One though, where did you find the cauldron punch bowl? I searched everywhere for one and ended up having to carve a pumpkin for the punch. It's still on my To Buy list.

Jen


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

Next time, make sure that you invite me! I'll eat up all that great food.

Maybe your guests didn't want to eat the food because it all looked so good!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes, very nice photos! and the cauldron was awesome 

MsM


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Great photos!!! I love your buffet! What did you use for the wall covering? Are they Scene Setters?


----------



## bbshop (Nov 2, 2006)

We buy all the beverages and ask everyone to bring an appetizer to pass, most all the food goes, but we had 54 people at our party this year. Your decorations were great, how did you do that blue ghost in the front window? As far as costumes go, I can never get people to dress up, or they say they are coming and at the last minute when they have procrastinated and don't have a costume they bail on the whole party! After a couple years of frustration with that, I decided to have a "Black and Orange Bash" asking everyone to wear something, black, orange or a combination thereof - everyone participates and everyone comes! Next year I might add a "best Jack-O-Lantern" contest to see how that goes....


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

The top of the wall in the food room was a scene setter, the bottoms were black garbage bags.

For the blue ghost I bought some flimsy white fabric from Walmart, cheesecloth is recommended but they were sold out. Then I attempted the RIT Whitener wash and the liquid laundry detergent wash which didn't work at all on the fabric that I bought. So I ended up draping some white lingerie on a skull and then tacking on some tulle strips (leftover from party) on to the lingerie to make it look wispy. Both the tulle and the lingerie glows under black light naturally. So we hung the ghost in the window and put a black light over and under it to make it glow blue. You can add a blowing fan for movement but we didn't have one. 

I was really surprised that everyone that came was in costume. I did put costume party on the invite and the group was mainly actors so that might have helped. 

I'm debating on whether or not to set a specific theme for costumes next year, such as superheros, or fantasy book/movie characters. I would also like to do a scavenger hunt before the party but we'll see.


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

gennifyr,
Your photos are *AWESOME*!!! It looks like an amazing time was had by all...even if they didn't partake in some of that yummy looking food!  That was one heck of a spread I must say! Even the nails on the witch fingers look authentic! (Your stuffed jalepeanos look incredibly tasty as well!) And I'd say 37 out of 50 people invited showing up is incredible!

The blue ghost is just beautiful; I love the wispy, almost ethereal look it has...you did an amazing job with that. (Whod've thunk that white lingerie and tulle could look so spooky?! LOL)

Can I come next year?!  It looks like you all had a fantastic time!!! Thanks for sharing the photos they are just out of this world!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I just realized that I forgot to thank you for the recipe. The picture makes them look much larger. I thought they were regular peppers. If I wanted to make them, I'd have to grow them myself since jalepeno's are impossible to find here. lol

Anyway, thanks for posting the recipe 

MsM




gennifyr said:


> Three dishes were eaten; meathead, jalepenos and the shrimp brain. Everything else remained relatively untouched.
> 
> Baked and Stuffed Jalepenos
> 
> ...


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

Lol sure you can come! If you don't mind spending Halloween in Thunder Bay, Ontario.

Jen


----------

